
Indian Restaurateur – The Zomato Story - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@indianrestaurateur/indian-restaurateur-the-zomato-story-72eda3ca1952
======
yarapavan
Similar post on Swiggy, the other Indian food delivery unicorn, is at
[https://medium.com/@indianrestaurateur/indian-
restaurateur-t...](https://medium.com/@indianrestaurateur/indian-restaurateur-
the-swiggy-story-3e09a41025f5)

